# Ia this a sable gsd ?



## hectormauritius (Oct 3, 2013)

I got hector 3months ago, his mother was a fawn gsd and father a black and tan.
Can someone tell me approximately what will be his final coat colour when grown ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

He is a sable. He'll probably color out as a lighter sable. If you can see a photo of him at birth, that should be a good indication of his adult color. Sables change with the seasons, undercoats show thru and make them appear lighter during thicker coat season. 
He should get in his juvenile coat around 15-16 weeks of age. But that won't necessarily be what he matures into.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, I believe so, and a cutie at that too! :wub:
 Kat


----------



## Claidheamhair (Oct 2, 2013)

This one is my brothers, also Sable.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that last picture almost looks like there is a dilution factor . blue ? anyone


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I agree. Blue!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

first thing I thought of as well, the second puppy looks like a blue..BOth are adorable


----------



## Shaolinsun (Jul 29, 2013)

nice! very similar to my pup =]


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

hectormauritius said:


> I got hector 3months ago, his mother was a fawn gsd and father a black and tan.
> Can someone tell me approximately what will be his final coat colour when grown ?




Color looks a lot like my dog when he was a puppy. Except your pups coat looks longer. I believe my dog is a lighter sable.

Around 6 weeks he was dark, then he lightened up, then he got darker, then he lightened up again...whew....now he's getting a little darker but only around the face and back. He's 8 months.


----------

